# Mosquito 7-6



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I got back out yesterday. We knew it was suppose to get pretty hot, so we decided to get a early start. We were on the lake fishing at 5:30. We fished the southside and found some fish suspended on a hump in 17fow. The first hour or so we caught probably 15 crappie but only 5 keepers. I thought about moving but I remembered the old saying, you don't leave fish to find fish, so we stayed there and sorted thru them. Most of the throwbacks were in the 7-8" range. I don't know for sure how many we caught but we ended up with 19 keepers. We didn't take any minnows this trip so all the fish were caught on Bobby Garlands and crappie nibbles. We caught a few bluegills too but only 3 keepers. The biggest crappie was 13-1/2". We left about 10:30 before it got to hot. Water temperature was 77.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a nice catch considering the hot weather. Bet you were glad you went early and got the early bite.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Smart move getting out early Dom. Nice day on the water. I’m doing good on Shenango lake this week too. Get there at six. Done by 9 almost every time out. Cull for another hour and get the heck off the lake before it gets scorching hot. Good to see your boy is converting over to all jigs now too. Tell him I said it’s about time. Haha. Nice catch my friend.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Smart move getting out early Dom. Nice day on the water. I’m doing good on Shenango lake this week too. Get there at six. Done by 9 almost every time out. Cull for another hour and get the heck off the lake before it gets scorching hot. Good to see your boy is converting over to all jigs now too. Tell him I said it’s about time. Haha. Nice catch my friend.


I think he's finally becoming a believer in the Bobby Garlands. I'll know better if our next trip is also without minnows.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

It's always good to not have to mess with live bait. Do you let your Crappie Nibbles dry a bit?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

meats52 said:


> My brother and I got back out yesterday. We knew it was suppose to get pretty hot, so we decided to get a early start. We were on the lake fishing at 5:30. We fished the southside and found some fish suspended on a hump in 17fow. The first hour or so we caught probably 15 crappie but only 5 keepers. I thought about moving but I remembered the old saying, you don't leave fish to find fish, so we stayed there and sorted thru them. Most of the throwbacks were in the 7-8" range. I don't know for sure how many we caught but we ended up with 19 keepers. We didn't take any minnows this trip so all the fish were caught on Bobby Garlands and crappie nibbles. We caught a few bluegills too but only 3 keepers. The biggest crappie was 13-1/2". We left about 10:30 before it got to hot. Water temperature was 77.
> View attachment 472510


 Not much luck with artificial bait, what colors work best?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

JamesF said:


> It's always good to not have to mess with live bait. Do you let your Crappie Nibbles dry a bit?


I don't usually let them sit out, just straight out of the jar on the hook.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Searay said:


> Not much luck with artificial bait, what colors work best?


I have 20 different colors and all of them have caught fish at some point in time. Crystal and glitter critter are pretty much my go to colors but last trip threadfin shad seemed to work the best. When you use artifical bait do you tip them with crappie nibbles? It makes a big difference. I prefer the sparkle nibbles. They're a little messy but they work pretty good.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

How do you keep them on the hook? I gave them a try for first time today after reading all the threads on them. Came right off & didnt try after that

Did catch some crappies & gills on minnows & worms. Southend, 12-15'


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

meats52 said:


> I have 20 different colors and all of them have caught fish at some point in time. Crystal and glitter critter are pretty much my go to colors but last trip threadfin shad seemed to work the best. When you use artifical bait do you tip them with crappie nibbles? It makes a big difference. I prefer the sparkle nibbles. They're a little messy but they work pretty good.


Pink nibbles, worm, minnow no luck, but will try again with the sparkle!


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

We been getting em on Bobby garlands, minnows 12' of water has been best. Dropshot and drifting with bags. As soon as bait is resting on bottom just lift off bottom and fish on. A friend and I pulled 58 nice ones on Tuesday south end.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Crack77 said:


> How do you keep them on the hook? I gave them a try for first time today after reading all the threads on them. Came right off & didnt try after that
> 
> Did catch some crappies & gills on minnows & worms. Southend, 12-15'


I run the hook right thru the center of the nibble. I've never had a problem with them falling off.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Casting too hard can be a problem with them. Someone who catches their fair share once said, they locate an area and drift or troll. This works well for a weed line near a drop off.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I freeze them and them and then take out before I go


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks, I'll give them another try next time.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Dry them out! Caught a limit of 9 to 11in , the few tourney fish went back in!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Best way I’ve found to help dry nibbles out is to split one jar into two batches. That allows them to get air between them and dry them out some quicker. I use them often and have empty jars so I put half of a new jar into the empty jar and set it aside. They don’t dry out completely but enough to stay firm.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I never fished with bobby garland baits. when I researched them on line, it mostly shows "baby shad". Is that what most crappie fishermen are using or is there a variety of styles ? Thanks for any help.
EB


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I've never fished them either, but there's a lot to choose from. I may have to pick up a few (6)!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

EB1221 said:


> I never fished with bobby garland baits. when I researched them on line, it mostly shows "baby shad". Is that what most crappie fishermen are using or is there a variety of styles ? Thanks for any help.
> EB


Bobby Garland makes a variety of crappie baits. I think that the baby shad is the most popular with the crappie fishermen. That's the one that I use. Bobby Garland Itty Bit Slab Hunt'R Soft Bait


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Wed. report South side AM was choppy SSW wind my take perfect for fishing, caught big gills, 4 keeper crappie, and many dink perch, thought the crawler on the bottom would produce a walleye no luck! fished deep water 8 to 16 ft. all fished released.... live minnow did the job! Really enjoyed the trip cloudy /cool breeze!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Nice. Good fishing.


----------

